# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Formula Board oder Leichtwind Slalom Board ?

## rich

Hallo zusammen, 
wer kennt sich mit Formula Boards aus? Ich wiege 70 kg und fahre meistens im stehtiefen Wasser. Maximale Finnenlnge Veluwemeer ect. 60 cm.
Zur Zeit besteht meine Leichtwindkombination aus einem 130 L F2 SX und 11 und 12 qm Gun Sails GSR Segeln. Das 11 er geht wunderbar mit dem Board, doch das 12 er braucht ein greres Brett. Bin ich nun mit einem Formula Board ( welches) oder einem greren Slalom LW Board mit 85 er oder 90 cm Breite besser dran? ich mchte keine Kursrennen fahren, beschftige mich aber gerne mit schwierigem Material und baue mir die Finnen selber.
Danke und Gre Rich

----------


## rich

Keiner fhrt Formula? Ich wrde nur gerne wissen, wie sich die Board fahren

----------


## Longboardheizer

Formula ist halt auf pure Leistung getrimmt. Und genauso fahren sie auch. Unkomfortabel und technisch recht anspruchsvoll. Aber sie gleiten halt sehr frh an. Aktive Fahrweise und gute Anpumptechnik vorausgesetzt.

----------


## Longboardheizer

Das frhe Angleiten erfordert auch eine geeignete Finne. Und die ist lnger als 60cm.
Vielleicht ist bei der Finnenlnge ein Superlightwind oder was hnliches sinnvoller.

----------


## rich

Danke; was heit unkomfortabel? Bei meinem Umstieg vom Freeride Board Tabou Rocket auf das erste Slalomboard F2 SX habe ich auch oft gelesen, dass die Slalom- Boards anspruchsvoll und die groen Camber Segel schwierig zu handeln sind. Das ging dann aber problemlos und fhrt um Welten besser als das FR Material.

----------


## Longboardheizer

Find's halt Bretthart. Nimmt jede Welle mit. Raumschots fhrt man jede Welle hoch und runter. Mit 12er Segel und 70er Finne entwickelt sich ein ziemlich starker Druck auf dem hinteren Fu (Respekt an alle die das Profimig machen). Aber ich bin jetzt auch kein Profi, vielleicht mache ich auch was falsch. Und da Formula bei uns inne Gegend nicht so verbreitet zu sein scheint, habe ich auch keinen den fragen knnte. Falls du aus der Nhe von Berlin kommst knntest du ja mal meins probieren

----------


## Longboardheizer

Die Frage ist, ob ein Formula mit einer 60cm Finne und 12er Segel funzt. Oder ob  das frhe Abgleiten nicht darunter leidet. Ein SB Ultrasonic ist denke ich auch eine gute Alternative.

----------


## rich

Danke, nun wird die Sache etwas klarer. Das liest sich doch recht spannend. Werde es mal ausprobieren und dann berichten. Gre

----------


## rich

Habe inzwischen ein Formula Board Starboard HWR. Das fhrt wunderbar, mit einer Weed Finne und einer 70 er Deboichet; mit 12 er Segel vollkommen problemlos; nur empfehlenswert.

----------


## Longboardheizer

Hallo Rich, schn das es dir gefllt. Hast du es auch schon mit einer 60er Finne probiert? Wrde mich mal interessieren. Gre

----------


## rich

Nein, zuerst mit einer 37 Weed Eigenbau und dann  mit der 70 er. Ich baue mir noch eine 60 er und eine 47 Weed und werde dann testen.

----------


## rich

Hallo,
ich bin das Formula inzwischen einige male mit einem 12 er GSR und 11 er GSR gefahren. Habe mir Formula Weed Finnen in 47 cm und 54 cm selbst gebaut. Das Board luft traumhaft, kann mit den groen Segeln lange bis 18 ktn mit dem 12 er und 22 ktn mit dem 11 er gefahren werden. Ich kann bei den hiesigen bockigen Bedingungen fast immer gleiten (ab 7-8 ktn). Die 54 er Weed Rake 36 muss ich noch testen, die 47er Rke 45 luft perfekt. LG

----------


## scholzie74

Hi Rich, ich habe ein altes Formula Exocet Turbo mit 279x100, welches sehr schn und komfortabel fhrt. Die aussen liegenden Schlaufen sind fr mich leicht zu erreichen und nach kurzem Anpumpen geht die Kiste frh los. Anpumpen - Gleitfahrt - vordere Schlaufe - Einhngen Trapez - hintere Schlaufe. Alles chic.  Mit der 70er Finne geht es gut, mit 10.4 und 12.0. Beides Formulasegel.

So richtig Spa macht die Fuhre aber mit der 50er oder 54er Finne; und dann 9.6 Gun Sunray oder 8.7 GSR. 
Dazu sagen muss man, dass die Kombi mit dem kleineren Finnen und Segeln so ziemlich genau so gut an- und durchgleitet wie die Grosssegelvariante.  Lediglich der Amwindkurs ist nicht so Hammer. Ist ja klar.

Meine Frage an Dich ist noch, nachdem Du es getestet hast: Wie ist der Vergleich zu Deinem SL 130? Und kannst Du eventuell sagen, wie sich ein aktuelles SL mit 85er Breite im Vergleich zum Formula fahren lsst?

----------


## rich

Hallo scholzie,
inzwischen bin ich das Formula Board oft gefahren, bei unseren unsteten Bedingungen fast immer mit dem 12 er GSR. Ich habe meine Weed Finnen weiterentwickelt und fahrennun am liebsten eine Rake 36 Weed in 54 und 56 cm Lnge. Damit und mit einem weit hinten positionierten Mastfu geht das Board optimal; immer gleiten egal welchen Wind. Eine 60 er Rake 9 Finne geht ebenfalls sehr schn auf Halbwindkurs und ist deutlich agiler. Im Vergleich zum 130 l SX gleitet das Board schwerer an und muss bei wenig Wind angepumpt werden. Das Durchgleiten ist deutlich besser und das Hhelaufen sowieso. Das Formula fhrt sich aber im prinzip wie ein groes Slalomboard. Meine lange 70 er Finne habe ich auf 61 gekrzt und 5 mehr Rake verpasst. Die geht nun entspannt auf Halbwindkurs. Im Vergleich geht das Formula Board wesentlich stabiler um die Kurve; Powerhalse ist recht einfach. Es fhrt in jedem Fall nicht wie die viel beschriebene Klotr.
LG

----------

